# Horizon Krixus Ceramic Tank



## Sir Vape (18/3/16)

So far I have had the opportunity to try all the ceramic tanks out the moment. The Krixus for me wins hands down. The flavour is epic and wicking it is actually not that difficult.​






Horizon Krixus Rewickable Ceramic Tank

The Horizon Krixus Rewickable Ceramic Sub-Ohm Tank utilizes a new Rewickable Ceramic Coil (RCC) System that allows users to replace the cotton exterior of their tank systems, greatly increasing the usable lifespan of each core while reducing overall maintenance cost. Each RCC System measures approximately 0.3 ohms, and features a porous ceramic core that allows for 60 to 120W of output while offering the purity of taste and rapid wicking that ceramic cores have become renown for. 

Utilizing a ceramic core also allows users to keep and reuse the system for months of regular use, when maintained and used appropriately, drastically reducing cost by eliminating the need for weekly coil replacements. This is achieved by allowing users to disassemble the coil housing to access the cotton auxiliary wicking, which can be replaced and customized to user preference. The Krixus is also built off of the vaunted Arctic platform, integrating the marquee quad adjustable bottom airflow system alongside the spiral splash proof vent design, allowing for tremendous vapor production and ease of use. With a foundation that excels in flavor and vapor production coupled with the longevity of the new RCC Coil System, the Horizon Krixus is set to quickly become a benchmark in rewickable coil platforms.

Resistance: 0.3 ohm +/-0.1 

The resistance of Tungsten wire will increase as the temperature rises and decrease when the temperature drops which is a characteristic of Tungsten wire.

Tips on optimizing your experience:

In order to properly use the Horizon Krixus Ceramic Tank, please ensure your device can support 60W+ for Variable Wattage usage or ensure your device can support manual TCR values for Temperature Control usage. Variable wattage mode will have a slight ramp up time when used towards the lower wattage settings; however after several draws, the ramp up time should decrease for the session before the ceramic tungsten heating unit cools off.

Temperature control mode will work best using manual TCR values for tungsten. The TCR value for tungsten is T0.00450 for DNA200 and YiHi chip set based devices. For Joyetech, set your manual TCR value for any memory slot to 0450. Devices with upgradable firmware may have updated firmware versions that feature manual TCR settings. Please check the manufacturers website for any current or future updates.

Features and Specs:

Dimension: 2-1/2" x 7/8" (Including Tip and Threads)
May be used in Wattage or Temperature Control Mode
Rewickable Ceramic Coil
New Tungsten Wire
Almost Zero Ramp Up Time
22mm Diameter
510 Threaded
Top fill design
4ml Tank Capacity
Adjustable Airflow Control Valve
Glass Tank
Japanese Organic Cotton
510 Drip Tip Compatible
Can last up to 6 months depending on frequency of use

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/horizon-krixus-ceramic-tank​


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/16)

Oh sheeezzzz... see you boys tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Here we go again @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/3/16)

Definitely like the concept of just wicking


----------



## mildly.inked (18/3/16)

Watching this tank with interest, the wicking looks very straight forward and if the coils last 6 months then that's a major bonus...

@Sir Vape, any news or info on spare/replacement coils? Even though these ceramic coils are supposed to last for ages there is always the possibility of one breaking or being lost, etc. Need to know they will make spares available (and that they don't cost a small fortune).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

